# Convincing an employer after having a critical skill visa



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi All,

I am facing a issue here while having critical skill visa with an employer name on it and it is valid till 2020.

One employer told me that they can not hire me as I have employer name on my critical skill visa.

Its getting very difficult to convince the employer. 

Has anybody faced the same issue before with any employer?

We all know that critical skill visa will allow you to change employment during the duration of your visa and can be made upon any employer after offer.
I Had initial critical skill visa which was issued for 12 months till Dec -2016. But Now I have renewed it so it shows the employer name.
Having an employer name on your critical skill visa is a bad thing ? does it give wrong impression that you cant change your visa now?

Please help me


----------



## Learn (Dec 21, 2015)

Learn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am facing a issue here while having critical skill visa with an employer name on it and it is valid till 2020.
> 
> ...


 Can Anybody please reply to my above post. Its very urgent. Thank you.


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

Learn said:


> Can Anybody please reply to my above post. Its very urgent. Thank you.


Go to VFS and apply for the change to be made. If it can't be done, they'll tell you


----------

